# Career change decision



## ronydhar (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi there,

i am planning to take a career changing decision. I want to become a chef. i have looked up for colleges in Canada and have come across 2 colleges that has caught my attention. The first one is Holland college. They are offering culinary arts diploma course for 2 years. And the second one is George Brown College. They are offering a 2 year diploma course in culinary management. I would like to know if there is any difference in the courses. And which one would be the better college out of the two.

A lot of people have told me that a diploma course wouldn't be of much help to land a job in the industry. Is that true? i don't see the point in giving 2 years of my time and not being able to get hands on experience.

i would also like to know if i can work off campus during the duration of my course on a study permit or i need to get a separate work permit for it.

I would like to thank you for your replies and would appreciate it.


----------

